# What is your dream car? (if you had unlimited money)



## pabloholder (Apr 30, 2019)

I pick the Lamborghini Aventador SV Roadster

Costs at least $500,000.

Perfection


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

2011 Ford Crown Vic.

What's it to ya?


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Grand Cherokee Trackhawk, black on black.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> 2011 Ford Crown Vic.
> 
> What's it to ya?


with a 120k miles still painted french and electric blue with optional back cage and burnt out spot light.. oh and missing at least 2 hub caps.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Konegzig


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

1966 Chevy Nova SS with 327 motor, 4 speed


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

1969 Dodge Polara, with a 440 pursuit rated motor, in B9 blue. All business


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

F150 Raptor


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> 1969 Dodge Polara, with a 440 pursuit rated motor, in B9 blue. All business


Sorry , couldn't help it


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> with a 120k miles still painted french and electric blue with optional back cage and burnt out spot light.. oh and missing at least 2 hub caps.


Thin blue line plate will cost you extra pal.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

k12kop said:


> Thin blue line plate will cost you extra pal.


But will you throw in the smell of piss, vomit and pepper spray?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Sorry , couldn't help it
> 
> View attachment 9497


It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As a WW2 buff and especially of the Germans, when Volkswagen came out with 'The Thing', I wanted one. It's just a Kubelwagen from WW2, revamped. I was too young when they went out of production and have actually seen one on the road in recent years, although it was in lousy shape, it still ran. I'd buy one if I had the money and restore it and visit my Polish friends and demand their yard.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> But will you throw in the smell of piss, vomit and pepper spray?


Only if it's baked into a solid mass under the front seats.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> 2011 Ford Crown Vic.
> What's it to ya?


 *I'll do you one better..........
Same chassis with 6" extra length and more comfort and stealth.*


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

2018 Challenger hellcat


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> As a WW2 buff and especially of the Germans, when Volkswagen came out with 'The Thing', I wanted one. It's just a Kubelwagen from WW2, revamped. I was too young when they went out of production and have actually seen one on the road in recent years, although it was in lousy shape, it still ran. I'd buy one if I had the money and restore it and visit my Polish friends and demand their yard.


What part of Cambridge is this?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

BxDetSgt said:


> What part of Cambridge is this?


I know, right ? 

But if I had to hazard a guess I'd say by the EU tags Germany aka Deutschland.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BxDetSgt said:


> What part of Cambridge is this?


What's funniest about that question, it was IN Cambridge I saw the one being used. At an apartment complex owned by a major university there. I was driving by and saw it and SCHITT mein self.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

1969 Boss 429 Mustang.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Saw one show building a Fastback Mustang from some rusty hunk of unibody. It's amazing what they do with old cars these days.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In all honesty, I would love to own the following (in addition to the kubelwagen):

A Yugo (certainly a conversation starter)
an AMC Gremlin
a Ford Pinto
a Dodge Prowler
a 1966 Ford Thunderbird (coolest DASHBOARD EVER)
my original car....well, one just like it, 1969 Dodge Coronet 440
my third car.....well, one just like it, 1970 Plymouth Fury III
Any Canadian BRAND automobile. There ISN'T ONE? Well, what do you know!?!? Maybe a 1975 Run Aboot?*

I'm 1/4 Canadian. I have rights to make jokes.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Any Canadian BRAND automobile. There ISN'T ONE? Well, what do you know!?!? Maybe a 1975 Run Aboot?*
> 
> I'm 1/4 Canadian. I have rights to make jokes.


Don't spill any poutine on your chesterfield eh.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Goose said:


> Don't spill any poutine on your chesterfield eh.


Uh-oh, this sounds like some kind of secret Canuck code


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> A Yugo (certainly a conversation starter)
> an AMC Gremlin
> a Ford Pinto


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> Uh-oh, this sounds like some kind of secret Canuck code


Can you grab him a serviette?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Goose said:


> Can you grab him a serviette?


Now that I do recognize.

The wife's from overseas and she calls napkins Soviets ( at least that's what it sounds like to me  )


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> Don't spill any poutine on your chesterfield eh.


French fries and gravy, sir.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> French fries and gravy, sir.


Take it easy, Farva.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Canadian?

Yeah, I'd like a Mercury Pick-up*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> *Canadian?
> 
> Yeah, I'd like a Mercury Pick-up*
> View attachment 9513


Now there's a red bird ( at least are in the lower 48 )

Remember listening to the older guys that owned Ford's saying they had a 351 "Windsor"

Never knew what that meant until years later when found out those big blocks were made in Windsor Ontario


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


>


Every CLASSIC car has a spot in some museum somewhere, but how many crapheaps have a place? They're part of history, as bad as they may have been and lets face it, for some of us, part of OUR history (Nope, never owned one of those.).

I'm just thinking of the children. Shouldn't they be allowed to see what really was riding around our streets back then? The 1970s had some of THE most iconic cars of all time, but not all were GREAT! Some SUCKED, eh?!?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> Every CLASSIC car has a spot in some museum somewhere, but how many crapheaps have a place? They're part of history, as bad as they may have been and lets face it, for some of us, part of OUR history (Nope, never owned one of those.).
> 
> I'm just thinking of the children. Shouldn't they be allowed to see what really was riding around our streets back then? The 1970s had some of THE most iconic cars of all time, but not all were GREAT! Some SUCKED, eh?!?


Jumped into my buddies 1984 Vette recently. Thing was a bloody time machine 

I mean the thing felt downright primitive 

So yeah, Guess they do need a museum for all the relics


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon. 840horsepower.. Can you say 'Murica?


----------



## Blue Line Flex (Jun 7, 2019)




----------

